# Possible Natural Cure For DP/DR and anxiety called Panicyl



## Kitr

So there is a medicine called Panicyl and it seems it has all the natural supplements we need to get better.

Here is the list:

Primary Active Ingredients:

Proprietary Blend containing 1120 mg of:

Ashwaganda 1.5% Withanolides
Gamma Amino Butyric Acid (GABA)
L-Theanine
Korean Ginseng (Panax)
L-Tyrosine
L-Tryptophan 
Rhodiola Rosea 4%
Vinpocetine
Contains: Rice Flour and/or Magnesium Stearate, Gelatin

Supporting Ingredients:

Amount Per Serving % Daily Value
Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin)	500 mcg	8334%
Vitamin B6 
(Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 3 mg 150%
Vitamin C 
(Ascorbic Acid) 80 mg 134%
Folic Acid	200 mcg 50%

It really seems interesting and it really has all the natural stuff that really help the DP/DR and anxiety. I really like there is a lot of vitamin B12 here because it really helps.

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## junkinmahcranium

Do you have a link for it, or something that tells me what exactly it's meant to help?


----------



## Kitr

Here is some more info:

How Does Each Natural Ingredient Work?

-Ashwaganda- (also spelled Ashwagandha) has been used in India for thousands of years in ayurvedic (ancient) medicine as an anti-anxiety remedy. University and medical researchers have been studying Ashwaganda since at least the early 1960s.

Chemical analysis shows that Ashwaganda contains compounds thought to have anti-stress
properties. Ashwaganda works by suppressing dopamine receptors in the brain. It helps the body adapt to stress by both calming and rebuilding the nervous system. Further, it helps stimulate respiratory function and smooth muscle relaxations. Ashwaganda also has immune supportive properties and helps support the thyroid gland.

Ashwaganda comes from Sanskrit meaning horse smell due to its strong aroma.

-Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid (GABA)- GABA was discovered in 1950, is the most important and widespread inhibitory nerotransmitter in the brain. Excitation in the brain must be balanced with inhibition. Too much excitation can lead to anxiety, restlessness, irritability, insomnia, and even seizures. GABA is able to induce relaxation and suppress anxiety. 
GABA is a naturally occurring chemical found in the brain that is responsible for an upbeat mood, positive self-image, goodwill and sound sleep. A neurotransmitter, or chemical that allows brain cells or neurons to interact, GABA apparently regulates the "anti-anxiety" part of the brain. People who suffer anxiety attacks may have a chemical imbalance that includes GABA depletion.

-L-Theanine- L-Theanine is an amino acid commonly found in tea. Because it can enter the brain, L-Theanine has psychoactive properties. L-Theanine has been shown to reduce mental and physical stress and may produce feelings of relaxation - without drowsiness.

L-Theanine is thought to produce these effects by stimulating the brain's production of alpha waves, which make you feel relaxed but alert and not drowsy. L-theanine also helps you stay relaxed by stimulating your body to produce other calming amino acids, such as dopamine, GABA, and tryptophan.

L-Theanine reduces stress and anxiety without the tranquilizing effects found in many other calming supplements.
The Japanese use an extract form of L-Theanine to relax; they consume foods or chewing gums that have L-theanine added, which are marketed to calm jitters, or take it as a dietary supplement. The supplement has recently begun to appear in American stores.

-Korean Ginseng (Panax)- Herbal remedies known as "ginseng" are based on the roots of several distinct species of plants. Panax ginseng is one of the most commonly used and highly researched species of ginseng. This species, which is native to China, Korea, and Russia, has been an important herbal remedy in traditional Chinese medicine for thousands of years, where it has been used primarily as a treatment for weakness and fatigue.

Ginseng products are popularly referred to as "tonics," a term that has been replaced by "adaptogens" in much of the alternative medicine literature. The term "adaptogen" connotes an agent that purportedly "increases resistance to physical, chemical, and biological stress and builds up general vitality, including the physical and mental capacity for work."

The main active ingredient in Korean Ginseng are Ginsenosides. These steroid-like phytochemicals have properties that give ginseng the ability to counter the effects of stress.

-L-Tyrosine- L-Tyrosine is a nonessential amino acid [protein building block]. L-Tyrosine helps form three important neurotransmitters: dopamine, ephrine, and serotonin. These neurotransmitters are responsible for functions like memory, mood, appetite, and muscular coordination. Clinical studies have shown that L-Tyrosine supplements help with depression, anxiety, and heighten the mood in just a matter of a few weeks. It also helps fight fatigue and irritability.

Research shows L-Tyrosine is most effect when combined with other mood-improving nutrients.

-L-Tryptophan- L-Tryptophan is a naturally occurring amino-acid. It is a precursor for the mood-regulating serotonin the brain neurotransmitter linked with pleasure and fulfilment.

Serotonin is a key brain chemical that helps establish feelings of calm and well-being. Extensive research has linked serotonin imbalance with depression and anxiety disorders, and proven tryptophan supplementation to be an effective remedy for symptoms associated with these disorders.

-Rhodiola Rosea- Rhodiola Rosea is very effective for improving mood and alleviating depression symptoms. Russian research shows that it improves both physical and mental performance, reduces fatigue, and even prevents high altitude sickness.

Rhodiola rosea's effects are attributed to its ability to optimize serotonin and dopamine levels.

-Vinpocetine- Vinpocetine is a nutritional supplement derived from the periwinkle plant. It has only recently become available in the U.S. through food, drug and mass market retailers as a nutritional supplement. The supplement is already very much in use in Europe, where physicians believe it is far more effective than other supplements -- such as ginkgo biloba -- used for memory and brain function. Vinpocetine actually contains many of the same cerebral-enhancing effects as ginkgo biloba, but has been shown to be more effective in much shorter time.

Vinpocetine has been extensively studied in Europe. These clinical studies have found it to provide several advantages for the human brain, including memory enhancement, increased cognitive performance, improved cerebral circulation and higher mental acuity and awareness.

How Do The Supporting Ingredients Work?

-Vitamin B6- Vitamin B6 helps the body to manufacture brain chemicals 
(neurotransmitters), such as Serotonin, essential for the body to cope 
with anxiety and panic. Vitamin B6 may also help boost the immune 
system during times of anxiety.

-Vitamin B12- Vitamin B12 helps the body to cope with anxiety and panic 
because it works in concert with other B vitamins. B12 supports the 
nervous system and assists the body in converting food into energy.

-Folic Acid- Folic acid is an important member of the B Vitamin family 
and is required along with the others when the body is dealing with 
anxiety and panic. Research suggests that folic acid may help relieve 
depression, which is often associated with anxiety and panic.

Website is www.panicyl.com


----------



## Guest

Thank you for sharing, you're right, you're just for me is very useful. I really like your post. 
Tiffany jewelry
Tiffany jewelry on sale


----------



## TheStarter

I will try it as soon as multiple people have had positive effects with it


----------



## Tommygunz

i like the ingredients. i think for the right price that this would be a worth while addition to everyones medicine cabinet when fighting DP/DR. i don't think it would take DP/DR away but it would definitely help. good post.


----------



## Kitr

Just received it yesterday and i'm thinking about taking it


----------



## ohwell

Kitarist said:


> Just received it yesterday and i'm thinking about taking it


I don't want to burst your bubble, but selecting vitamin Bs like that will inhibit the absorption of several others. Also, it's not the brightest thing to play with amino acids..., if you really want too, do it between meals.


----------



## Kitr

Why is it not ok to "play" with amino acids? I'm thinking about taking small dose of amino acids a day. It might help


----------



## BusyBee

Its so difficult to know what to do when it comes to 'natural' supplements. Even some of the herbaly derived ones can have quite potent effects.. stjohn wort for example. This also interferes with the effectiveness of the contraceptive pill and i am not sure if any others do.

I try asking a doctor when i am thinking of taking something (dont want to get the balance wrong or upset it still further) but he thinks im loony and never gives me an answer. Perhaps ill have better luck asking the shrink ive been refurred to.


----------



## TheStarter

Kitarist said:


> -L-Tryptophan- L-Tryptophan is a naturally occurring amino-acid. It is a precursor for the mood-regulating serotonin the brain neurotransmitter linked with pleasure and fulfilment.


Dont mix any kind of Tryptophan if you are on a SSRI(Like anti-depressants), as it both does the same, it can cause a conflict which can really lead to being fucked up.
Just warning you.


----------



## nathalie

Is panicyl working good for you Kitarist? maybe i want to buy it also..


----------



## ohwell

Kitarist said:


> Why is it not ok to "play" with amino acids? I'm thinking about taking small dose of amino acids a day. It might help


Sorry for the late reply, Amino acids use carriers to enter the blood stream. Several amino acides compete for the same ones, so they might inhibit the absoption of others.

Many think they're doing good by ingesting amino-acids, *but* amino acids are not storted like fat. This means that large amount of one might only marginally make any differences but inducing a deficiency of others. ''Marginally'' because unless you live in a third world country, if you are deficient, it would be caused by a mutation, genetic or other factors. You can sure take all the essential amino-acides to not cause deficiency of the other ones, but they will have to be at a specific ratio. But then, you will be overloading your kidneys.

So, the best option is to take the wanted amino acide between meals so that the carriers are freed.


----------



## BusyBee

Yes its true that if you live anywhere in the developed world you should not be suffering from PRIMARY mineral definciency. Im sure I wrote a post on this before as so many people on here are stuffing themselfs full on vitamins (including me!) hanging onto the vein hope that it will magically cure them.

Yes, good food helps heal damage so I contunue to feed myself well (I actually am seeing better energy levels and feel a tad brighter) but if your doctor finds that you have a serious definciancy you should look for the cause as it will be a knock on effect from a deeper problem, inhibiting absorbtion even if youve more than enough going in.

Good luck


----------



## AGalwaysme

Anyone had any joy with this?


----------



## odisa

Never take anything that is a "proprietary blend". This allows them to not list the amount of each individual ingredient, subsequently leaving dosing unknown, and it allows them to put a lot of the cheap stuff, and little of the expensive stuff inside their blend. Besides, this blend isn't particularly special.

Ashwaganda 1.5% Withanolides
L-Theanine
Korean Ginseng (Panax)
Rhodiola Rosea

These seem to be the prime ingredients. Just buy these individually instead. I'd say start with L-Theanine, see what happens.

Note: edited the somewhat misleading topic title, it now reads "possible".


----------

